# Suche aktuelles, sehr realistisches Racing Game: Top Grafik, schalten...



## just999 (24. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute!

Wie der Titel schon sagt wollte ich fragen ob es überhaupt so ein Spiel gibt? 

Suche halt ein richtig realistisches Racing Game wo man noch schalten kann 
Am besten wäre es wenn es meine neue Graka auch schön ausreizt 

Könnt ihr mir vlt ein paar Games empfehlen und mir dazu sagen wie die Grafik ist und ob man schalten kann?


----------



## Ryle (24. Februar 2014)

Grid 2, ist aber eher Arcade als Simulation, dafür macht es aber Laune und sieht gut aus. Als Simulation bleibt halbwegs aktuell wohl nur NfS Shift 1+2, das hat aber schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel und hat auch so seine Schwächen. Sehr ambitioniert scheint Project Cars zu werden, das ist aber noch in der Mache.


----------



## Scalon (24. Februar 2014)

Der Vollständigkeit halber sollte auch noch Assetto Corsa erwähnt werden, befindet sich aber ebenfalls noch in der Mache. Sonst kannst du dir vlt mal rFactor anschauen (habe ich persönlich aber nicht gespielt) oder Race Room Racing Experience auf Steam <- ob das f2p oder auch noch Beta ist weiß ich momentan nicht xD


----------



## Erok (24. Februar 2014)

Momentan kann ich Dir da nur 2 empfehlen.

Zum einen auf Steam kostenlos das Raceroom Racing Experience : RaceRoom Racing Experience on Steam

Das kannst Du Dir erst mal in Ruhe ansehen und die kostenlosen Autos testen, und die wenigen kostenlosen Strecken.

Ich habe mir hier einige Strecken und Autos nach gekauft (ist öfter mal eine Aktion, bei der man sie dann günstig bekommt) und es macht extrem grossen Spass, vor allem mit Lenkrand  Ist aber auch mit Game-Pad a la X-Box 360 Controller durchaus noch spielbar, wenn man einfach mal kurz ne Runde heizen will 

Zum zweiten auch auf Steam, das Assetto Corsa : Assetto Corsa on Steam

Ist zwar noch Beta, aber das was man schon fahren kann an Autos und Strecken ist zur Zeit aus meiner Sicht heraus das Beste was der Markt zu bieten hat. Sowohl grafisch  als auch von der Fahrphysik her sehr realistisch. Die Fahrphysik würde ich mit der von r-Factor 2 vergleichen, und grafisch kommt nichts an das Spiel heran.

Jetzt werden viele brüllen, daß Project Cars grafisch noch "geiler" wäre... Dem stimme ich zu, wenn man auf unrealistische Lackierungen der Autos steht. Ich für meinen Teil kenne zumindest kein einziges Renn-Auto was so dermassen spiegelt und glänzt, wie es die Karren in Project Cars tun  Und die Fahrpyhsik in pCars ist für mich einfach keine realistische Simulation gegenüber Assetto Corsa oder r-Factor 2


Da wären wir bei zwei weiteren Kandidaten.

Einmal r-Factor 2 : rFactor 2 | rFactor

Nicht ganz billig das Spiel, dafür aber von der Fahrphysik her unerreicht  Dafür grafisch nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe. Sieht zwar sehr gut aus, aber kommt halt an Assetto Corsa oder F1 2013 zum Beispiel nicht heran.

Das nächste wäre eben dieses F1 2013 : F1 2013 on Steam

Grafisch sehr geil gemacht, vor allem wenn man sich das "Oldtimer-DLC" dazu kauft, ein echter Spass  Dafür ist die Fahrphysik eben nicht ganz die Qualität eines r-Factor 2 oder eines Assetto Corsa 

Das wären so meine Empfehlungen was realistische Renn-Sims betrifft 

Greetz Erok


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Februar 2014)

iRacing und fertsch.


----------



## Lexx (24. Februar 2014)

Life 4 Speed gäbs auch noch..


----------



## just999 (24. Februar 2014)

Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Posts  Assetto Corsa sieht echt gut aus  Aber bei welchem von den Spielen kann man noch selber schalten? Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste zwischen Realismus und Schaltgetriebe würde ich lieber selber schalten können weil das gibt mir mehr ein realistisches gefühl als ne gute Engine


----------



## T'PAU (24. Februar 2014)

Eher andersrum gefragt: Bei welchem Rennspiel kann man nicht selber schalten? 
Das wäre ja ziemlich halbgar.

Ok, _Assetto Corsa_ (wie alle Rennspiele) spiele ich mit "Halbautomatik", da schalten oder gar kuppeln mit meinem Namco neGcon etwas fummelig (aber grundsätzlich möglich) ist.
Ab und an muss ich 'nen Gang runterschalten, da die Automatik bei AC tendenziell meist immer 'nen Gang zu hoch ist in Kurven usw.


----------



## Erok (25. Februar 2014)

just999 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Posts  Assetto Corsa sieht echt gut aus  Aber bei welchem von den Spielen kann man noch selber schalten? Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste zwischen Realismus und Schaltgetriebe würde ich lieber selber schalten können weil das gibt mir mehr ein realistisches gefühl als ne gute Engine


 
Bei den von mir genannten Games musst Du überall selbst schalten, kannst aber auch halb oder voll-Automatik einstellen, wenn Du keine Lust hast zu schalten.

Aber selbst schalten macht einfach noch  mehr Spass und das ganze noch  realistischer  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (25. Februar 2014)

PCars liefert Top Grafik, läuft aber scheinbar nur mit Nvidia Karten gut, sofern das nich so sein sollte.

Bei der Fahrphysik sind die Leute geteilter Meinung.


----------



## Scalon (26. Februar 2014)

Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> PCars liefert Top Grafik, läuft aber scheinbar nur mit Nvidia Karten gut, sofern das nich so sein sollte.
> Bei der Fahrphysik sind die Leute geteilter Meinung.


 du weißt aber schon, dass er es momentan nicht kaufen oder spielen kann


----------



## acti0n (26. Februar 2014)

Wenn dir Grafik nur 1% wichtig ist, hol dir blos kein rFactor...

Meiner Meinung nach ist das beste Game zur Zeit Assetto Corsa. Sehr sehr realistisch, super FFB und die Fahrphysik ist einfach nur Klasse. Die Grafik ist ganz okay aber nicht mit aktuellen Shootern oder so von der Qualität her vergleichbar.

Wenn du nichts dagegen hast Monatlich Geld zu zahlen ist vielleicht iRacing noch interessant.

Und der Vorposter, was er über AC redet kann ich nicht verstehen. Wenn dir das Menü wichtig ist reden wir besser mal nicht über rFactor... Und wo ist da was zu dunkel? Bei mir ist AC normal... Und das beste weil es Zeitfahren mit Punkten gibt ist es Arcade? Hahaha  Und es gibt viele echte Rennfahrer die sagen, dass AC sehr sehr sehr realistisch ist, die NICHT von Kunos bezahlt wurden wie bei manch anderen (Codemasters z.B)


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich mag rFactor...

Der Toban Raceway z.b. sieht doch 1A aus...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iz3KqFn2nMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgNHS2-jOK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## acti0n (27. Februar 2014)

FuldaStark schrieb:


> Jo Toban Raceway sieht doch gut aus, auch wenns noch bessere ENB-Settings gibt.
> 
> Auch ein schönes Video:
> 
> ...



Das rFactor Menü sieht aus wie Games vor über 10 Jahren, die Grafik ebenfalls  

Alles so Farblos und grau und ohne Beleuchtung. (Licht und Schatten sind wohl im rFactor Universum unbekannt)


----------



## acti0n (27. Februar 2014)

Oder Assetto Corsa. Viel realistischer als rFactor und auch schöner.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Februar 2014)

Wobei in Sachen _schöner_ muss sich bei AC noch einiges tun, z.B. Wettersystem (bisher nur Sonnenschein), Nachtfahrten (und damit ein funktionierendes Auto-Scheinwerfer System).
Im jetzigen Sonnenlicht um 12 Uhr mittags sieht AC aber schon sehr gut aus!


----------



## Macs344 (12. März 2014)

Assetto Corsa ist wirklich zu empfehlen! Ich fahre es auch und es macht eine menge Spaß. Leider ist der Content noch sehr sehr mau wenn man mal die ganzen Straßenrenner wegnimmt aber sonst ist es echt spitze ! Und es wir Mod support geben! PCars kann ich auch empfehlen nur leider kann man es ja erst wieder zum release kaufen.. Zu Grafik in pCars kann ich nur sagen, dass sie sehr krass aussieht ! Es gibt zwar viele die meinen es würde zu extrem sein,  aber realistischere wetter und tageszeitanimationen hab ich noch nirgens ander gesehn. Hier mal ein bild bei dem man von realität und spiel nicht unterscheiden kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie gesagt Assetto Corsa ist eine top wahl und gerade glaube noch im angebot!


----------



## acti0n (12. März 2014)

Doch, die Lampen, Spiegel und Schatten am Boden sehen sehr seltsam aus.

Des weiteren glänzt das Auto so seltsam.

Ich würde es nicht für ein Foto halten.


----------



## Macs344 (13. März 2014)

Gut bei dem Spiegel geb ich dir recht aber beim rest.. Ich würde es als ein Foto ansehen.. Außerdem wüsste ich nicht wo man eine bessere Grafik sieht als teils ich pCars ? Also von lichtverhältnissen/schatten und texturschärfen habe ich noch nichts besseres gesehen!


----------



## acti0n (13. März 2014)

Hab nicht gesagt irgendwas anderes sieht realer order besser aus aber mit einem Foto verglichen fehlt da doch noch sehr viel.


----------



## McLarenP1 (17. März 2014)

Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> Bei der Fahrphysik sind die Leute geteilter Meinung.


 
Naja, eigentlich nicht. Gibt halt die die sich auskennen und die die es nicht tun. Soll auch Leute geben die meinen F1 2013 und Need For Speed wäre realistisch.

Es bleibt nur iRacing oder rFactor - vorallem gibts da auch schon massig Strecken, Autos und Mods.

iRacing kostet halt leider monatlich, aber ausprobiern kannsts ja mal. rFactor hat mit einem ordentlichen Mod, Trackpack und einer gescheiten ENB-Einstellung auch eine Grafik und Beleuchtung die absolut ok geht - in den Youtube-Videos ist sie halt meist auf Minimum gedreht weil die Freaks möglichst viel FPS haben wollen, wie bei CS 1.6 
Meine rFactor-Installation sieht in etwa so aus wie iRacing. iRacing hat ebenfalls bewusst keine Protz-Bling-Bling-Grafik, sondern besinnt sich auf das wesentliche, aber genau das ist in einer Sim auch gewünscht.

Aber rFactor 2 steht ja quasi vor der Tür und bietet derzeit schon mehr Realismus, als project arcade äh cars und Assetto Corsa zusammen.


----------



## Andregee (17. März 2014)

Erzähle mal von deiner Iracing Erfahrung. Ein paar Threads weiter unten stelltest du heute abend noch folgende Frage



> Gibts denn derzeit eine Möglichkeit, das aktuelle iRacing mal kostenlos (offline) auszuprobieren?
> 
> Und wenn nein, warum zum Teufel bieten die sowas nicht an?


----------



## 1awd1 (18. März 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Erzähle mal von deiner Iracing Erfahrung. Ein paar Threads weiter unten stelltest du heute abend noch folgende Frage


----------



## loser321 (26. März 2014)

http://www.iracing.com/teamvvv/

3 für 1 
Um mal zu schnuppern ok und der Preis geht auch.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. April 2014)

Spezialist2015 schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht 3 Monate lang testen, sondern nur wenige Abende.



Wie oft du in den drei Monaten fährst schreibt dir ja niemand vor.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. April 2014)

Haha, du kannst doch 9 Schnitzel mit nach hause nehmen ;D 

Aber hast schon recht, ich finde dieses system mit dem monatlichen bezahlen auch dumm.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. April 2014)

Spezialist2015 schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss ich einen bzw. drei ganze Monate bezahlen! Ich kann im Restaurant auch 10 Schnitzel bestellen und nur eins essen, ist trotzdem doof.
> 
> Die ganze iRacing-Gemeinde scheint mir eher etwas hochnäsig zu sein.


 
 Dann bleib besser weg. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Haha, du kannst doch 9 Schnitzel mit nach hause nehmen ;D
> 
> Aber hast schon recht, ich finde dieses system mit dem monatlichen bezahlen auch dumm.



Da gibt es mal etwas nicht für lau und schon ist´s doof... 

 Für alle anderen: iracing ist alles andere als billig (man ist schnell im Bereich von mehreren 100Euro), bietet aber abseits von Ligen die besten Online Rennen (auch besser als die meisten Ligen). Die Sim selber hat so ziemlich das beste Gesamtpaket, was es derzeit gibt. Ob das so bleibt werden wir sehen aber solang alles andere nur irgendwelcher Beta/Alpha Kram ist, wo nichts richtig funktioniert, mache ich mir da kaum Sorgen. Das System funktioniert und die Mitgliederzahlen steigen von Monat zu Monat. Die Kosten relativieren sich im Lauf der Jahre und können durch Bonuscredits Richtung Null gebracht werden, wenn man nur genug fährt. Es ist auf jeden Fall möglich 45$/Jahr (Jahresbeitrag ist 49$) durch eine halbwegs regelmäßige Teilnahme an den offiziellen Rennen zu bekommen (weniger als ein Rennen pro Woche muss man dafür fahren). Schön ist auch die ständige Weiterentwicklung der Sim, Strecken, Reifen Physik usw. werden ständig verbessert. Man zahlt also nicht für ein Spiel, sondern für einen Service.


----------



## Andregee (5. April 2014)

Man kann doch aber auch jedes Jahr ein neues Codemaster F1 20.. bekommen. Da gibts sogar neue Skins und leicht neue Formen, mit den stets gleichen Strecken und ein paar neuen Kitschfunktionen während andere wegfallen zum Vollpreis.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. April 2014)

Aber du weißt doch, Geiz ist geil! Es darf doch alles nichts mehr kosten und muss einem hinterhergeworfen werden. Ich bin ganz froh, da iracing nicht ganz billig ist. So bleibt einem der ein oder andere Spinner erspart, den man auf all den Public Servern der anderen Sims trifft. Und mal ab davon kommt es auf die paar Euro mehr oder weniger nun auch nicht mehr an. Wenn ich mir ausrechne, was ich Jahr für Jahr an Kohle im PC versenke fallen die Kosten für iracing kaum noch ins Gewicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. April 2014)

Mir ist es scheiß egal ob nun Free oder zum Bezahlen, ich bezahle gerne meine 30-50 Euro für ein Spiel, aber immer wieder jeden Monat finde ich völlig *******, am Ende zahlt man sich dumm und dämlich, nur weil man da mal zwischendurch ein paar runden drehen will. Soviel Geld habe ich nun auch nicht, da bezahle ich lieber einmal 40 und kann mich 3 Jahre später nochmal über das Spiel freuen, und es nochmal zocken, ohne erneut zu bezahlen.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. April 2014)

Du bist dann aber auch nicht die Zielkundschaft für iracing. Ein paar mal zwischendurch fahren macht man damit nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. April 2014)

Tja neben der Schule habe ich nichtmehr soviel Zeit zurzeit, würde ja auch gerne ein Spiel wieder etwas aktiver spielen, trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das dieses bezahlsystem einfach nur gewinnabzielend ist. Da gebe ich lieber einmal Geld aus , und wenn ich es dann öfter spiele bezahl ich nochmal für ein paar DLC´s aber man ist meistens noch billiger dann als mit so einem Bezahlsystem. Auch einfach wenn man es nach langer Zeit mal anschmeißen will, und mal schauen will was so geht, einfach mal ein Abend bock darauf, man muss gleich ein Monat bezahlen.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. April 2014)

Wie frech... die wollen damit auch noch Geld verdienen... pfui.

 Jetzt mal im Ernst, iracing ist nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler, die mal grad ne Runde drehen wollen. Es ist ne reinrassige Sim, ohne KI, nur Cockpitperspektive, keine Zurückspulfunktion oder sonst irgendwas. Hier machst du nen kleinen Fehler nach über ner Stunde in z.B. nem 70 Minuten Rennen und scheidest aus. Es bedarf für ein Rennen Vorbereitung und Training. Das schaffst du nicht, wenn du nur mal kurz reinguckst. Die wenigsten fahren mal nen Monat und dann mal nicht, die meisten bleiben länger und geben nach und nach das Geld aus (ja auch jede Strecke und jedes Auto muss extra bezahlt werden). Das ist (wie schon öfter gesagt) nichts für den kleinen Geldbeutel, sorgt aber auf der anderen Seite für saubere Rennen, da jeder die Sache mit dem nötigen Ernst angeht. Du magst das Bezahlsystem doof finden, ich finde es gut. Zwar gebe ich viel Geld für nur ein Spiel aus, spare mir aber den ganzen Blödsinn, den ich sonst gekauft habe.


----------



## Andregee (6. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mir ist es scheiß egal ob nun Free oder zum Bezahlen, ich bezahle gerne meine 30-50 Euro für ein Spiel, aber immer wieder jeden Monat finde ich völlig *******, am Ende zahlt man sich dumm und dämlich, nur weil man da mal zwischendurch ein paar runden drehen will. Soviel Geld habe ich nun auch nicht, da bezahle ich lieber einmal 40 und kann mich 3 Jahre später nochmal über das Spiel freuen, und es nochmal zocken, ohne erneut zu bezahlen.


 

Versuche mal nach 3 JAhren bei einem Vollpreistitel der jährlich erscheint, noch Onlinerennen zu bestreiten. DAs wird schwer bis garnicht möglich sein, weil die kundschaft längst die neue Version fährt. Sprich du bist gezwungen jährlich neu zu kaufen. BEi Iracing bekommst du auch schon im ANgebot für 49 Dollar den Jahresbeitrag ist also nichts anderes, denn die Sim bleibt ja nicht wie sie ist, sondern wird weiterentwickelt. Sicher musst du dir auch den Content kaufen, aber ein gutes Auto und die entsprechenden Strecken reicht mir z.b aus.
Problem im Simbereich ist einfach, das der Markt sehr klein ist und beinahe jedes Studio welches Vollpreistitel angeboten hat, vom Markt verschwunden ist. Simbin war fast pleite und wurde von KW gerettet, ISI verdient sein Geld wohl eher mit der Profischiene in der man professionelle Rennteams mit Simulatorsoftware beliefert, ebenso Kunos.
Der Simbereich lohnt sich einfach nicht so das man eben gezwungen war ein neues Konzept einzuführen, das es garantiert überleben zu können.
Wenn man das nicht akzeptieren kann muss man auf Massenware wie F1 2013 oder Dirt zurückgreifen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Bei LFS gibt es sogar noch aktive Meisterschaften, das ist schon uralt. Race07 fahren auch noch viele


----------



## 1awd1 (6. April 2014)

Dann fahr das doch, sei zufrieden und beschwer dich nicht.  Wie gut das Einmalbezahlen bei lfs und race funktioniert, sieht man ja. Beide Sims sind sogut wie tot, was die Beliebtheit in der Community betrifft und haben sich seit ihrer Erscheinung nicht verändert (ausser kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen, die den selben Content zum 5. Mal nur unter anderem Namen bringen). Unterm Strich hat mich die Race Reihe auch deutlich über 100Euro gekostet und kann mir dafür aber nicht annähernd soviel bieten, wie es iracing kann. Abseits von Ligen konnte man da noch nie fahren, saubere Rennen waren die absolute Außnahme.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Hm, es gibt genauso Leute die investieren keine 100te von Euro und fahren trotzdem vernünftig. Klar gibt es fast nur kompetente Fahrer bei einem solchem Bezahlsystem, aber selbst bei F2P gibt es noch genügend die vernünftig fahren.

LFS und Race07 spiele ich nicht, die Grafik und Strecken und Autos sind *******. 

iracing muss man dann wirklich jeden Tag spielen, und kein anderes Spiel, damit es überhaupt annähernd sich lohnt. 

Aber RaceSims sind wieso teuer, die Lenkräder sind teuer, wenn man sich zb. mal Fanatec anschaut, fast 1000 Euro für ein Lenkrad... Da bekommt man schon ein ganzen PC für. Aber sicherlich super son Ding...

iracing werde ich dann wohl nie Austesten, wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe wieso du meinst das so wenig Leute sich racingsims kaufen, klar nichtsoviele wie Battlefield oder so, aber ich kenne ja auch ein paar die sich assetto corsa geholt haben, obwohl die hauptsächlich andere sachen spielen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. April 2014)

Teures Gear bringt dir aber kein Skill.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Was hat das jetzt damit zutun ? Willst du mir jetzt erzählen das wenn man gut fährt, man mit nem Controller genauso gut fährt wie mit nem teurem Wheel ? Es ging gerade ums Prinzip, das so ziemlich vieles was mit Sim Racing zutun hat ziemlich teuer ist. Oder wo gings gerade um die Fahrweise?


----------



## 1awd1 (6. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hm, es gibt genauso Leute die investieren keine 100te von Euro und fahren trotzdem vernünftig. Klar gibt es fast nur kompetente Fahrer bei einem solchem Bezahlsystem, aber selbst bei F2P gibt es noch genügend die vernünftig fahren.
> 
> LFS und Race07 spiele ich nicht, die Grafik und Strecken und Autos sind *******.
> 
> ...



Klar gibt es viele, die vernünftig fahren aber leider auch genug, die es nicht tun und einem regelmässig das Rennen vermiesen. Bei iracing sind diese Leute die absolute Ausnahme und wenn doch mal einer auftaucht, ist er schneller gesperrt als er gucken kann. Und ab wann es sich lohnt, entscheidet jeder für sich. Ich selbst habe kaum Zeit zum daddeln und bin froh, wenn ich einmal in der Woche vorm Rechner sitzen kann. Bereut habe ich deswegen noch keinen Euro! Ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin froh in meiner knappen Zeit vernünftige Rennen fahren zu können.
Über Kosten für Hardware braucht man übrigens nicht diskutieren, das soll jeder machen wie er mag und kann.


----------



## turbosnake (6. April 2014)

Ich wollte ausdrücken das man mit einem Wheel für 1000€ nicht besser sein muss als mit einem für 250€.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2014)

Habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet und darum sollte es eigentlich auch gar nicht gehen.


----------



## RiodoroSaft (7. April 2014)

Das Driving Force GT z.B. ist ein gutes und solides Lenkrad, und das hab ich damals neu für 100€ bekommen... war überall P/L-Sieger und reicht die ersten Jahre aus... das Geheimnis sind eh die FFB-Einstellungen.

Wenn iRacing für ihn nichts ist, dann spart es euch es ihm zu empfehlen... bringt ja nix.

Hab gehört rFactor 2 soll vom ganzen Fahrfeeling, Rückmeldung vom Auto und FFB bereits mit iRacing ebenbürtig sein... klar dauert noch bisschen bis die Vielfalt da größer wird, aber immerhin.

Ich bin auch bloß Gelegenheitsheizer und deshalb fällt iRacing auch für mich flach. Ich fahr dann wenn ich Lust und Zeit habe, nicht dann wenn Rennen anstehen und ich fahren MUSS, i.d.R. höchstens 1x die Woche.  Ich hab auch garkeine Lust immer gegen reale Menschen zu fahren, das warten in der Lobby, Teamspeak, Disconnect und son Käse... mir zu blöde, der Einfachheit halber tut's mir auch die KI. Bei rF kann ich ja alles einstellen.. Stärke, Aggressivität... 

Das Highlight ist bei mir eh nicht das Rennen, sondern die Trainingssessions vorher, wo ich durch grobe Setupänderungen und andere Fahrstile/Manöver versuche meine Zeit zu verbessern, ich fahr also eher gegen mich als gegen andere....

Die EnduranceSeries-Mod ist bis heute das Maß der Dinge im Simracing (mal iRacing ausgenommen!)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2014)

Klar das Driving Force GT ist schon was gutes in der Preisklasse habe ich ja auch, sehe ich ähnlich wie du, nur Multiplayer finde ich besser als Singleplayer, aber wenn es mir Spaß macht fahre ich öfter und ansonsten nur halt zwischendurch, aber dafür scheint ja iracing nicht gemacht...


----------



## RiodoroSaft (7. April 2014)

Hol dir doch wie viele andere auch einfach rFactor und werd glücklich.

Nur 1x kaufen ist doch eh sehr günstig dann noch ein aktuelles F1-Trackpack drauf die EnduranceSeries lies dich bissl im FFB ein (google "Feels Real to Me"-> bestes FFB für rF), das reicht für den Anfang.
Wenn man dann mit der Zeit die ganze Engine, den Aufbau etc. kapiert hat wird man anfangen viel selbst zu modden, einzustellen etc. pp.

Da gibts halt Mods und Möglichkeiten die es bei anderen Games so einfach garnicht gibt, mit der Zeit lernt man das dann zu schätzen, deswegen gibts bis heute auch nix Vergleichbares.

Die Möglichkeiten die man in der Box mit dem Setup hat mögen den anderen auf den ersten Blick vielleicht erschlagen, aber man KANN diese Setups für sich verfeinern, muss es aber nicht. Grade die EnduranceSeries z.B. sind von Haus aus schon sehr gut eingestellt, das passt für die meisten Strecken. Ich veränder meist auch nur so grobe Sachen wie Front/Heckflügel, Fahrzeughöhe bisschen runter, wenig Sprit in den Tank und los gehts und dann noch Bremsbalance mit dem Regler am Lenkrad beim fahren und je nach Session halt Motormapping/Drehzahlbegrenzer hoch/runter. Lieber aufs fahren konzentrieren als wie manche ewig an Setups feilen.

Aber wenn mans dann richtig drauf hat und Runden am Limit immer innerhalb weniger zehntelsekunden fahren kann dann ists einfach nur geil, dazu die guten Motorensounds, das gute FFB...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2014)

Ich suche doch gar kein neues Spiel... Habe nur meine Kritik am Bezahlsystem von iracing kundgetan.


----------



## RiodoroSaft (9. April 2014)

Ok, hab dich mit dem TE verwechselt^^


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich suche seit langem auch wieder ein Renn Simulationsspiel und bin über Assetto Corsa gestolpert. Das scheint zumindest was die Physik betrifft ziemlich cool und auch anstrengend zu sein.
Allerdings habe ich irgendwie entnommen, dass sie kein Schadensmodell haben.... Wisst ihr ob das irgendwie noch kommt, oder lassen die das wirklich so?

PCars scheint mir grafisch noch besser zu sein, aber das kann man ja momentan nicht mehr erwerben....

Ausserdem kann man ein Spiel wie z.B. AC acuh auf nem Gamepad spielen, oder brauchts dazu doch eher ein Wheel ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Mai 2014)

Möglich ists sicher, aber das Spiel ist ja auch noch nicht Released, das ist ja noch net komplett. Ist ja nur Early access


----------



## Macs344 (8. Mai 2014)

Für AC ist deutlich ein wheel zu empfehlen ! Sonst könnte man ja auch einfach ein Arcade racer zocken woe Shift/shift 2, das macht mit cotroller bestimmt mehr Spaß.


----------



## semimasta (8. Mai 2014)

McLarenP1 schrieb:


> Aber rFactor 2 steht ja quasi vor der Tür und bietet derzeit schon mehr Realismus, als project arcade äh cars und Assetto Corsa zusammen.



Nein bietet es nicht. Es ist sehr gut das stimmt aber das ist übertrieben...

Bei iRacing ist es so das mit jedem neuen Auto Physikupdates kommen soweit ich weiß.
Das heißt neustes Auto im Spiel - aktuellstes Physikmodell. Somit kommt es aufs Vehikel an wie doll die Physik ist?

Cya Yakup

*EDIT: Bezogen auf iRacing stimmt meine Info nicht, siehe Post #52 von 1awd1*


----------



## 1awd1 (8. Mai 2014)

Bei iracing werden alle Autos aktuell gehalten. Ältere bekommen regelmässig updates und bleiben somit vergleichbar zu neueren Fahrzeugen (die GT3 Autos z.B. sind alle auf einem sehr ähnlichen niveau vom Speed her).


----------



## mist3r89 (8. Mai 2014)

Habs gestern probiert mit Controllern, aber das war unmöglich^^
ohne TC kann ich das Auto irgendwie gar nicht gerade aus fahren... Brauch wohl noch ein bisschen Übung XD

Allerdings habe ich ein nervigen Grafikbug bei der 3rd Perspektive wo man das ganze Auto sieht, da zittert praktisch das ganze Bild beim fahren. In der Ego Perspektive allerdings läufts prima :-/


----------



## T'PAU (8. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Habs gestern probiert mit Controllern, aber das war unmöglich^^
> ohne TC kann ich das Auto irgendwie gar nicht gerade aus fahren... Brauch wohl noch ein bisschen Übung XD
> 
> Allerdings habe ich ein nervigen Grafikbug bei der 3rd Perspektive wo man das ganze Auto sieht, da zittert praktisch das ganze Bild beim fahren. In der Ego Perspektive allerdings läufts prima :-/


Tja, kommt auf den Controller an. 
Ich hab AC auch mal mit dem Xbox-Controller versucht vor 'ner ganzen Weile... vergiss es! Da hat man irgendwie gar kein Lenkgefühl, egal was ich für Settings probiert hab.
Kunos hat aber seit der 0.8 einiges an der Controller-Einstellung verändert. Die einen finden's nun besser, andere wollen wieder das _Feeling_ von 0.7.x haben.
Ich sag immer wieder: Wenn kein Lenki, dann geht nichts über das Namco neGcon. Auch wenn's ergonomisch... ähm, _suboptimal_ ist, das Lenken damit ist genial! 

Den erwähnten Grafikbug hatte ich vor geraumer Zeit auch mal. Keine Ahnung mit welchem Update das behoben wurde, jedenfalls hab ich das jetzt imho nicht mehr. Aber da ich ausschließlich die Cockpit-Perspektive benutze, weiß ich das nicht so genau.


----------

